# Bhubaneswar Users (Bandhan Broadband)



## sumit05 (Dec 14, 2012)

How is Bandhan Broadband in BBSR ? Any one pls tell.

Bandhan Technologies & Services


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Bump...*


----------



## sumit05 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bump to the top!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2013)

no idea really..they seem quite new


----------

